# ** CTS Turbo MK2 TT 3.2L Turbo Kit **



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

We're looking for a TT3.2L to work with on a project similar to our MK5 R32, if anyone's interested in partnering on a project like this drop me an email: [email protected]



































Thanks for looking,


Clay


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Beautiful sounds and no doubt a lot of power but, where is the dyno-curve corresponding to that pull? That would be some nice viewing tambien.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

LongviewTx said:


> Beautiful sounds and no doubt a lot of power but, where is the dyno-curve corresponding to that pull? That would be some nice viewing tambien.


We're working on a compilation video, and more dyno info, which will be available next week. This car should run 11 seconds when it is done, if it doesn't I will jump off a bridge.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

You're going to make it CARB compliant, right? If so, then I'm in.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

eweu said:


> You're going to make it CARB compliant, right? If so, then I'm in.


We're not up on the CARB requirements, but this kit has all the SAI, Cat etc in tact and functioning 100%.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

It's not hard. You need to have the complete system tested. CARB currently lists 154 turbo kits for various applications as legal. STaSIS did it for their 2.0T upgrade (EO D-652-1), so you can do it to!

Start here: http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/aftermkt/aftermkt.htm


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

eweu said:


> It's not hard. You need to have the complete system tested. CARB currently lists 154 turbo kits for various applications as legal. STaSIS did it for their 2.0T upgrade (EO D-652-1), so you can do it to!
> 
> Start here: http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/aftermkt/aftermkt.htm


Might have to pass on that one


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Only this time I wish I had a 3.2...:banghead:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> Only this time I wish I had a 3.2...:banghead:


We're interested in TT 2.0T's too, but nobody want's to step up. We're doing builds on MK5 2.0T FSI and MK6 2.0T TSI starting in March.

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> We're interested in TT 2.0T's too, but nobody want's to step up. We're doing builds on MK5 2.0T FSI and MK6 2.0T TSI starting in March.
> 
> :beer:


Ok 
Now you grabbed my attention. Whats the plan


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> Ok
> Now you grabbed my attention. Whats the plan


We need a TT 2.0T up here to fit our kit on 

Where are you located ?!?!?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

In Kentucky 

What setup are you installing anyway?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> In Kentucky
> 
> What setup are you installing anyway?


Our own setup, we make setups


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Our own setup, we make setups


LOL, I know!!!
i mean what turbo? size? downpipe? injectors? etc..


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> LOL, I know!!!
> i mean what turbo? size? downpipe? injectors? etc..


Probably a 5557E-B or 5857SP-B, with 3" DP stainless DP and RS4 FSI injectors since I have 100 of them here


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

What are the expected gains? 
give us more info!! I may be able to drive there


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

I love my 3.2 to death, but I would love it even more if it was turbo.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PBrotz said:


> I love my 3.2 to death, but I would love it even more if it was turbo.


Feel free to email us if you're interested :beer:




DarthTTs said:


> What are the expected gains?
> give us more info!! I may be able to drive there


We will build the car to the owners specs, anything from 300-500HP


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

OK,
I will PM you for details. :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> OK,
> I will PM you for details. :thumbup:



Deal


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

someone do this so I have a car to compare mine to lol


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

NeverOEM said:


> someone do this so I have a car to compare mine to lol


Stage 3 would look similar to this:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I was thinking more for power figures.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

question though; do you guys do anything with the DSG? How do the clutches hold up?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

NeverOEM said:


> question though; do you guys do anything with the DSG? How do the clutches hold up?


Our kits will come with software for the ECU and DSG.

We're waiting for the dyno plots to arrive in an email. The stage 3 kit runs 1 bar, and makes ~ 400awhp on pump gas, our goal with the stage 4 is ~ 480-500awhp, At this time clutch is the weakest link, the tune in JC's car is pushing the limits. We're building the hardware for stage 4 as we speak, which includes revised FMIC piping to accommodate for a short runner intake manifold.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

sure wish we had a TT to do this to:

Stage 4 is in progress now:











Stage 3 is finished:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> sure wish we had a TT to do this to:
> 
> .....


Mine, mine, mine!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> Mine, mine, mine!!!



Don't worry you'll get your kit too


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

what are the prices looking like for a stage 1 kit for a 3.2 TT manual?


----------

